# New Atv need help picking out a plow for sidewalks



## pasto_guy (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got a big apartment complex with lots and lots of walks. My atv is an 06 rancher 4x4. My question is what type of plow to get. The sidewalks are 5ft. wide but some people park their cars with the front bumper hanging over quite a bit. So i was thinking about a plow smaller than 60" because we might have to move over a bit and there are lamp posts and uneven ground on the sides. Also what type of cutting edge should I use rubber or metal. This will just be used for sidewalks. Also is it worth paying extra money to be able to angle the plow from behind the handlebars so we don't have to stop and get off and do it? Any tips and opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think a 60" plow fully angled will be much wider than the atv. Don't go any smaller than 54". How often would you need to change the angle? If you can keep it angled the same for most of the plowing, it might not be worth it to spend the extra cash. However if you are going to be changing a lot, deffinately worth it! Moose, cycle coutry and warn are all decent plows.


----------



## pasto_guy (Sep 17, 2003)

After thinking about it I don't think that I need the power angle. My biggest concern is tearing up the grass on the side of the walks. Also do the plows actually clean all the way down to the concrete? I've seen pictures of others in action and it seems to leave snow on the walks. Maybe it has to do with the weight of the plow and obviously the conditions. Did you guys buy your plow online or from your local atv dealer? Also are heated grips a must and if so what brand. Thanks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

50" Moose county plow would be best for what you want to due.

just my thought's


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I run a *Moose County plow* on my '08 Honda 420(Rancher). It works great on sidewalks and is just right for doing laneways too. All you have to do is adjust the shoes( on the back of the blade) so that you are just skimming the concrete so as to not rip up grass. You may have adjust them a couple of times during the season as your cutting edge wears down. My blade has a metal cutting edge and I like it. To help with pealing up hard pack snow, I put a board across where the top of tension springs are. The board is about 8 inches wide and is just wide enough for 1 or 2 sandbags. It sure helps with downpressure !!


----------



## pasto_guy (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes down pressure is a good idea. Great suggestion on the board. I guess I could weld some weight on too?


----------



## pasto_guy (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh also, did you get your plow locally or through the web and if through the web from who?


----------

